
Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine-administered patients have higher death rates - ppeetteerr
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31180-6/fulltext
======
Khelavaster
TL;DR: Among patients who happened to be hospitalized, those who were treated
with chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine had higher death rates than those who
didn't.

Looks like hydroxychloroquine/chloroquine keeps less-sick people out of the
hospital. Also, looks like doctors may prescribe
hydroxychloroquine/chloroquine 'as a last resort' after people are
hospitalized, when actually it's most effective early-on or as a prophylactic.

